# IP Changer mit Java?



## esqueeze (21. Feb 2011)

Hi!

Kann man mithilfe von Java einen IP Changer programmieren? Oder ist dies nur möglich mit Batchfiles?
Danke für jede Hilfe 

Grüße!


----------



## Cola_Colin (21. Feb 2011)

Der jDownloader kann das irgendwie, wirst wohl nachschauen müssen, wie der das genau macht.
Es geht dabei ja eigentlich eher um den Zugriff auf den Router, der hat ja nichts direkt mit Windows zu tun. 
Aber genaueres weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Stapf_JAVA (21. Feb 2011)

Hätte nur eine Lösung für Linux : Aufrufen eines Shell-Skriptes. 
Denke nicht dass es mit reinen JAVA-Mitteln eine plattformunabhängige Lösung gibt!
Gruß


----------



## bone2 (21. Feb 2011)

in jdownloader sind zugriffsdaten für eine enorme anzahl rooter vorgespeichert


----------

